# Hard not to be disappointed



## SonomaHog (Aug 20, 2017)

With our minivan on its last legs, we were in the market for a new vehicle that could seat 7 (3 young boys and frequently shuttling their friends) and it looked like the Atlas fit the bill as we loved the styling and had a previous good experience with VW. We purchased an Atlas SE (w/tech) after seriously considering a Honda Pilot on August 10. After 3 weeks is when the problems start. On 9/4/17, my wife heads out to shuttle the kids to school when the EPC check engine light comes on and the car refuses to turn over and start (resulting in the obvious inconvenience and tardiness to class). After contacting VW roadside assistance, who apparently does no additional coordination other than calling the tow company (the local dealership in Fairfield CA had no idea we were coming in, resulting in additional delays), we were provided a loaner Jetta requiring us to change carpooling plans for the week. I fully recognize issues can arise, and it’s how they are dealt with that are important, and why we are disappointed. After 6 days in the dealership (and 115 miles of “test driving” added to the car without any explanation), our 5 week old Atlas (now with 1890 miles) was returned with assurance that the issue was resolved (we were told there was a problem with the fuel system). My wife subsequently goes out to clean the car and finds minor/superficial damage to the plastic floor panels in the back as a result of the repairs that were obvious and were not reported which results in us having to call again to explain and coordinate replacement. 7 days later (9/15), we again load up the kids for a long day of soccer, and like groundhog day, the EPC check engine light comes on and the vehicle fails to turn over. After again coordinating a tow, and pushing back on another Jetta to ensure we have enough room for the weeks carpooling, we are back to wondering when and what the issue is. Questions to the forum are:
1)	Anyone else have similar issues?
2)	Recommendations for next steps, if any other than hoping they fix it correctly this time?
We really want to love the Atlas, but so far it’s hard not to be disappointed and second guess our decision not to go with Honda. Will keep you posted on how this is resolved.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

Wow that's quite the bummer. Fortunately we have no major issues here to report of so far. I have experienced the occasional software glitch where my phone doesn't sync to the car-play or something else equally as minor but that is about it thus far in terms of issues for us.

I would definitely report any issues with the dealer to VWoA if things persist. Even more so if there is damage to any of the panels, minor as it may be. You paid for a brand new car so any damages caused to the car by the dealer I would expect to be corrected. One suggestion I can make is if there are other dealers in the area, perhaps it would be good to read reviews/reports on each of them and switch to a different location if you continue to have issues with your current location.

Good luck with everything.. I think your disappointment thus far seems warranted.


----------



## autoveloci (Jan 19, 2017)

This sounds like more a problem with the dealer. Have you tried working with another location?


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

No issues in over 5k. Not all VW dealers are created equal, I'd try another and if there isn't one close enough escalate to VOA as soon as possible.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

autoveloci said:


> This sounds like more a problem with the dealer. Have you tried working with another location?


Took the words out of my mouth. Sounds like the dealer sucks and there's only so much VW can do about that. Go somewhere else, explain the runaround you've had and hopefully they'll see you right.

How's the car otherwise?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

richyrich999 said:


> Took the words out of my mouth. Sounds like the dealer sucks and there's only so much VW can do about that. Go somewhere else, explain the runaround you've had and hopefully they'll see you right.
> 
> How's the car otherwise?



Could be, but you also have to remember it's a new vehicle. While the engine/transmission may be the same (or extremely similar) to that of the Touareg there are going to be some things that will occur that may be a first for the dealership. 

OP sorry for what you are going through, but Honda's have their share of issues too. Nothing worse though than having to worry about a car that could potentially leave you stranded though. Hope they find a fix and it's something simple.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

SonomaHog said:


> With our minivan on its last legs, we were in the market for a new vehicle that could seat 7 (3 young boys and frequently shuttling their friends) and it looked like the Atlas fit the bill as we loved the styling and had a previous good experience with VW. We purchased an Atlas SE (w/tech) after seriously considering a Honda Pilot on August 10. After 3 weeks is when the problems start. On 9/4/17, my wife heads out to shuttle the kids to school when the EPC check engine light comes on and the car refuses to turn over and start (resulting in the obvious inconvenience and tardiness to class). After contacting VW roadside assistance, who apparently does no additional coordination other than calling the tow company (the local dealership in Fairfield CA had no idea we were coming in, resulting in additional delays), we were provided a loaner Jetta requiring us to change carpooling plans for the week. I fully recognize issues can arise, and it’s how they are dealt with that are important, and why we are disappointed. After 6 days in the dealership (and 115 miles of “test driving” added to the car without any explanation), our 5 week old Atlas (now with 1890 miles) was returned with assurance that the issue was resolved (we were told there was a problem with the fuel system). My wife subsequently goes out to clean the car and finds minor/superficial damage to the plastic floor panels in the back as a result of the repairs that were obvious and were not reported which results in us having to call again to explain and coordinate replacement. 7 days later (9/15), we again load up the kids for a long day of soccer, and like groundhog day, the EPC check engine light comes on and the vehicle fails to turn over. After again coordinating a tow, and pushing back on another Jetta to ensure we have enough room for the weeks carpooling, we are back to wondering when and what the issue is. Questions to the forum are:
> 1)Anyone else have similar issues?
> 2)Recommendations for next steps, if any other than hoping they fix it correctly this time?
> We really want to love the Atlas, but so far it’s hard not to be disappointed and second guess our decision not to go with Honda. Will keep you posted on how this is resolved.


Do not second guess Honda. They have slew of issues too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

edyvw said:


> Do not second guess Honda. They have slew of issues too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This! From what I've heard, Honda's quality has been steadily declining since the early 2000's and completely took a dump over the last few years. Transmission issues, failure of various electronics, glitches, fit and finish issues, etc... All the issues that used to hit VW hard. But they aren't the only Japanese manufacturer that has decided quality isn't #1. Nissan is another one. Transmission problems, timing chain problems on some engines, catylitic converters, problems with electrical components etc... And then there's Subaru... Oh Subaru.... Engine problems, engine problems, and more engine problems. On Consumer Reports, Subarus have solid black circles under "engine major" after 4-5 years. When even Fiats have better engine reliability (no black under "engine major") there is a HUGE problem. 

So, to wrap up a rather long blurb, unless you buy a Toyota, you're going to be visiting the service department to have stuff sorted under warranty. It's sad, but it's reality.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

When I was dating my wife she had 2005 Nissan Sentra Limited. Anyway, I was driving at that time Passat B5.5 1.8T with 225/45 R17 tires and then moved to CC with 235/45 R17. First, that POS Nissan had more expensive tires due to some strange 15" size. Second, one time she had to replace tie rod end, and dealership charged $400 for that. I am not sure tie rod end with labor is that much on my X5. 
My in laws have 2009 Pilot. Except horrid plastic inside, in 60k needed 3 brake sets including rotors because they are undersized, front diff. VCM issues etc. that thing had mire issues then my X5 had and X5 diesel is notorious for emission related issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

edyvw said:


> When I was dating my wife she had 2005 Nissan Sentra Limited. Anyway, I was driving at that time Passat B5.5 1.8T with 225/45 R17 tires and then moved to CC with 235/45 R17. First, that POS Nissan had more expensive tires due to some strange 15" size. Second, one time she had to replace tie rod end, and dealership charged $400 for that. I am not sure tie rod end with labor is that much on my X5.
> My in laws have 2009 Pilot. Except horrid plastic inside, in 60k needed 3 brake sets including rotors because they are undersized, front diff. VCM issues etc. that thing had mire issues then my X5 had and X5 diesel is notorious for emission related issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh you know people..... Perceptions and generalizations mean more than research and facts. The whole world thinks you have to take European cars to the dealership for work. Big fat wrong on that one. Every European car ive owned, whether it be German, Swedish, my 4.0 i6 equipped Jaguar, have all gone to indie specialists and they do work ALOT cheaper than the dealer. I wouldn't consider any of the said cars Euro cars I've owned in the past a pain to own. 

BTW, if I'm thinking of the right forum member, are you the one with the in-law that wouldnt go near or much less drive your X5 or Tiguan because she was "scared" of them? If so, that pretty much your typical Honda/Toyota driver. It's car for crying out loud.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Not disappointed here*

So far just past 5k on my Atlas SE w/ tech with no major issues like the EPC described here.
Only a couple glitches with the start-stop. One time the feature had "error: not available" and did not turn off the engine when at a stoplight. It was ok after restarting the engine. Other than that, an issue with a stuck odometer reset button and an electronic module under the seat that fell off was fixed under warranty at dealership.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

chipster said:


> So far just past 5k on my Atlas SE w/ tech with no major issues like the EPC described here.
> Only a couple glitches with the start-stop. One time the feature had "error: not available" and did not turn off the engine when at a stoplight. It was ok after restarting the engine. Other than that, an issue with a stuck odometer reset button and an electronic module under the seat that fell off was fixed under warranty at dealership.


What seat module? i understand the early builds of the SE/Tech had seat memory, mine (built in June) does not.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

sedelstein said:


> Oh you know people..... Perceptions and generalizations mean more than research and facts. The whole world thinks you have to take European cars to the dealership for work. Big fat wrong on that one. Every European car ive owned, whether it be German, Swedish, my 4.0 i6 equipped Jaguar, have all gone to indie specialists and they do work ALOT cheaper than the dealer. I wouldn't consider any of the said cars Euro cars I've owned in the past a pain to own.
> 
> BTW, if I'm thinking of the right forum member, are you the one with the in-law that wouldnt go near or much less drive your X5 or Tiguan because she was "scared" of them? If so, that pretty much your typical Honda/Toyota driver. It's car for crying out loud.


Yep, they do not want to come close to X5. We negotiated Tiguan since they have to watch our toddler while we are in Europe. Suffice to say, concept of electrical hand brake was really hard to explain. 
I remember few year back I was driving Pilot and activated parking brake. My wife's dad comes in house asking: hey how did you activate brake and how you deactivate it? I kid you not! After owning car for 4 years. 
I am afraid W is going after those buyers, hence VR6 (so it is not too complicated) because they will be driving 10 below speed limit in left lane anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

SonomaHog said:


> With our minivan on its last legs, we were in the market for a new vehicle that could seat 7 (3 young boys and frequently shuttling their friends) and it looked like the Atlas fit the bill as we loved the styling and had a previous good experience with VW. We purchased an Atlas SE (w/tech) after seriously considering a Honda Pilot on August 10. After 3 weeks is when the problems start. On 9/4/17, my wife heads out to shuttle the kids to school when the EPC check engine light comes on and the car refuses to turn over and start (resulting in the obvious inconvenience and tardiness to class). After contacting VW roadside assistance, who apparently does no additional coordination other than calling the tow company (the local dealership in Fairfield CA had no idea we were coming in, resulting in additional delays), we were provided a loaner Jetta requiring us to change carpooling plans for the week. I fully recognize issues can arise, and it’s how they are dealt with that are important, and why we are disappointed. After 6 days in the dealership (and 115 miles of “test driving” added to the car without any explanation), our 5 week old Atlas (now with 1890 miles) was returned with assurance that the issue was resolved (we were told there was a problem with the fuel system). My wife subsequently goes out to clean the car and finds minor/superficial damage to the plastic floor panels in the back as a result of the repairs that were obvious and were not reported which results in us having to call again to explain and coordinate replacement. 7 days later (9/15), we again load up the kids for a long day of soccer, and like groundhog day, the EPC check engine light comes on and the vehicle fails to turn over. After again coordinating a tow, and pushing back on another Jetta to ensure we have enough room for the weeks carpooling, we are back to wondering when and what the issue is. Questions to the forum are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a 2009 Honda Pilot at 128k the cam on one side of the engine toast. Traded that in for a 2015 Pilot major vibration and had the driveshaft replaced. It went on to have more problems and that engine when it deactivates the cylinders is a nightmare. It had almost 50k when I got rid of it. I have a new Tiguan and so far I like it much better and it has a nice big warranty. You should try another dealer and call VW direct.


----------



## cristiantiu (Sep 29, 2017)

*Check gas cap*

I realized, after reading the manual, that if the gas cap is not properly screwed in (to one click), the engine light comes on and the car won't start. If you do this twice then the car won't start at all.


----------

